# Moving to New Jersey



## Art101 (Nov 13, 2014)

So looks like I am moving to New Jersey before xmas. Going to have to drive cross country. The gf took a great job out there and I am going to follow. Its 3200 plus miles form here to there. I am thinking it might be a fun drive with me and the cat in a 99 Honda.


----------



## Tude (Nov 13, 2014)

ha - I am sticking in NY due to Mother's health but when the time comes I may be up for some warmer weather - but I CANNOT imagine traveling with my 3 cats any length of distance. They are bad enough fighting them into a carrier and getting them on the bus for a 15 minute ride to the vets. Howls, hissing and a couple of accidents ... LOL by the end of the bus ride - what was initially said "oh what a beautiful cat" becomes a move to the other side of the bus hehe. Good luck!!!


----------



## Art101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Lol thanx he seems to take to to the car rides, have a cat carrier for him but plan to let him roam the car mostly and will be staying in pet friendly hotels.


----------



## Tude (Nov 13, 2014)

I think the best thing would be to have a roomy carrier if the car can handle it. I have a smaller soft sided one that I can use to transport small siamese and tabby. And have a hard sided larger dog carrier for 14 lb siamese youngster. I did have a thing I bought for $5 at a garage sale that was essentially a cat tent. (btw I am a prepper and try to think ahead - ok I have to evacuate my place how do I get these guys out asap) and thought well this is rather cool for a car with fold down seats - hehe - darn thing was cute with roll up window shades - enough room for a small kitty litter and some food but was useless - cats killed it driving one block down to my new place. Oh they were an unhappy bunch. And then to reach in and try to only grab one at a time to take up to new place (upstairs of course). hehe - I have to rethink my moving strategy. Younger (big) siamese would probably do well riding in a car (don't open door of course) but others ... nah - I would probably have to peel them off the area where the car donut is located. Crossing my fingers for ya!!!! Sounds like your cat is more in tune for vehicle transport!


----------

